# Have you seen these pictures?



## Craven Smallie (Jun 15, 2005)

This is the new state record in Canada. He caught it on Rainy Lake. 
Check this thing out.. The last picture is unbelievable! 
This guy (in the photos below), was fishing and caught a 36' Pike -as he was reeling it in, a 56' Pike tried to eat it!!!!! He brought them both in on the same net. 
Awesome catch on a river in Canada - 55lbs- 56 inches.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for posting that. What a great looking fish. I hope he sent it back. Makes you wanna dip a lure!!

MikeC


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

WOW a 55lb Pike!

I may be mistaken but isn't that a new world record? 
That is absolutely nuts


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

That pic has been all over the internet. The fish was actually caught in Holland, not Canada.


----------

